# Earrings On Men...



## MountainRunner

So I was rummaging through my nightstand and found my decades old yin yang post and thought..."Hmm....Maybe I'll get my ear repierced and start wearing it again.". So I approach my wife with the idea, to which she replied "If you're gonna do that, pierce both and get hoops."...

So I did. She digs them and I like'em too. If it was up to me, I would've just got the one ear repierced, but she seems to like earrings on men, so I figured why not make her happy, yeah?

She bought me 3 sets of very nice earrings for my birthday that I really like. It's been about 25 years since I wore any, and the ones she got me are called huggie earrings? Small hoops that "hug" the earlobe.

Anyway...Yes, No, Indifferent?


----------



## unbelievable

I used to think it was a little strange to see guys with earrings, but with all the odd places you see piercings, it's a little refreshing to see a guy who only sticks things in his ears. Almost seems conservative and quaint.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Had a gf awhile back who noticed my ears were pierced and asked why I never wore anything. I told her I hadn't worn anything in 10+ years and I figured the holes had closed up. She takes a diamond stud and pop... still open.

She got me a couple diamond studs and some other silly/fun ones (transformers!!) which I wore from time to time. She thought the studs were crazy sexy when I wore them with the right style. She liked them with stubble, and either urban or upscale-dress.


----------



## Created2Write

I like single piercings on some guys, but not all guys. It's kind of like long hair on guys...on some men it's wicked sexy, on others it's just not okay.


----------



## soccermom2three

No


----------



## MountainRunner

unbelievable said:


> I used to think it was a little strange to see guys with earrings, but with all the odd places you see piercings, it's a little refreshing to see a guy who only sticks things in his ears. Almost seems conservative and quaint.


I hear you. I would draw the line at the ears as well. No tongue, lip...or elsewhere for me. And as for the hardware itself, I like a more "discrete" look so these "huggies" as they call them today are perfect...small radius hoop but thicker than a wire loop, ya know?


----------



## Q tip

never


----------



## unbelievable

I don't think I'm cut out to be a pirate, but if you want to be a buccaneer, be a proud one.


----------



## pidge70

No thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife

Only if you can make them look this good....


----------



## MountainRunner

Faithful Wife said:


> Only if you can make them look this good....


That eye shadow simply isn't my color....Wait a minute...did I just say that out loud? Umm...nevermind. *giggle*


----------



## MarriedDude

MountainRunner said:


> So I was rummaging through my nightstand and found my decades old yin yang post and thought..."Hmm....Maybe I'll get my ear repierced and start wearing it again.". So I approach my wife with the idea, to which she replied "If you're gonna do that, pierce both and get hoops."...
> 
> So I did. She digs them and I like'em too. If it was up to me, I would've just got the one ear repierced, but she seems to like earrings on men, so I figured why not make her happy, yeah?
> 
> She bought me 3 sets of very nice earrings for my birthday that I really like. It's been about 25 years since I wore any, and the ones she got me are called huggie earrings? Small hoops that "hug" the earlobe.
> 
> Anyway...Yes, No, Indifferent?


If your gonna wear hoops...get an eye patch too

Yarrrrr
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucy999

Lol I was going to say the EXACT same thing as your wife.


----------



## Fitnessfan

I personally don't like earrings on men.


----------



## karole

NO. I thought that was a thing for men to do in the 80s, but I don't see many men with pierced ears these days unless it's really young guys with multiple piercings.


----------



## NobodySpecial

DH has 2 CBRs. Love.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

I don't like it at all. Also don't like chains/necklaces.


----------



## Jellybeans

I'm not really into earrings on men.

Sometimes a stud looks ok but I just prefer no earrings.


----------



## Cletus

Meh, I'm not much into ritualistic body mutilation for men or women.


----------



## happy as a clam

I don't really care for it, but then again, I don't really NOT care for it either... (how helpful is THAT?! )

Ten years ago I would have said, "No Way!" But nowadays, everyone seems to be tatted up and have multiple piercings. So, I guess I'm indifferent.


----------



## yeah_right

The last guy who I found sexy with earrings was George Michael. But that was 25 years ago and he's gay (why are gay men so handsome, sigh...). 

I know it's trendy again, but I typically don't think it's a good look for anyone over 35. I also don't like to see women in their 40's dressing like college girls on spring break. However, different people like different things. I'm not into the hipster beards, skinny jeans, low v-neck tops or sandals on guys in my age bracket. Some women love it.


----------



## karole

SecondTime'Round said:


> I don't like it at all. Also don't like chains/necklaces.


Me either. Never cared for men that wore more jewelry that I did.


----------



## LonelyinLove

MountainRunner said:


> So I was rummaging through my nightstand and found my decades old yin yang post and thought..."Hmm....Maybe I'll get my ear repierced and start wearing it again.". So I approach my wife with the idea, to which she replied "If you're gonna do that, pierce both and get hoops."...
> 
> So I did. She digs them and I like'em too. If it was up to me, I would've just got the one ear repierced, but she seems to like earrings on men, so I figured why not make her happy, yeah?
> 
> She bought me 3 sets of very nice earrings for my birthday that I really like. It's been about 25 years since I wore any, and the ones she got me are called huggie earrings? Small hoops that "hug" the earlobe.
> 
> Anyway...Yes, No, Indifferent?


Yes! H got his done (1) in November...I have had all kinds of fun earring shopping for him! :smthumbup:


----------



## yeah_right

In googling men with earrings just now, I have decided that David Beckham is attractive with earrings. 

Too many others make me think of this ...


----------



## staarz21

I don't care for men with earrings. It just has too much of a feminine look for me.


----------



## coffee4me

I don't care for men in my age group with earrings total turn off. 

Some younger men can pull that look off but they have to have a certain style.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

I think it's a case by case thing... works for some guys and not others, and it has to match style. Opinions on it are the same as those for tattoos. Bottom line, if you like it, do it. I think its a solid way to add some pop. I think if you're gonna have 'em, facial hair is a must too. Gives a little more masculine balance.























































Too feminine? These dudes look like bad asses with style.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Ok, forget the guys...

Some women came up during my search for "men with earings".

Who is THIS!? 









The site the pic is on is in Italian I think.


----------



## unbelievable

If you see me with an unnatural hole in my body, it's because I've been shot or stabbed. You may safely start hunting for a suspect because I will do neither to myself.


----------



## minimalME

Generally speaking, I don't care for them on men. But there are exceptions...


----------



## Anonymous07

staarz21 said:


> I don't care for men with earrings. It just has too much of a feminine look for me.


:iagree:

I don't even wear earrings myself all that much and don't really like the look for men. I prefer the man's skin be bare, all natural, as in no piercings or tattoos.  Sadly, that's hard to find these days. I love my husband's bare skin.


----------



## 4x4

I wore a stud back around 92', not sure I can pull it off again in my 40's..... I need a style update again anyway so I never say never.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Just being intuitive, but I wonder if women who don't liking earings on men tend to be more traditional/conservative women... and if that comes with a matching preference for traditional/conservative men.

Those of you who don't like earings on men, would you describe yourself this way?

Also, how do you feel about tattoos? I've always associated conservative thought with being against male decoration. Little to no jewelry (unless it serves a purpose like a watch or wedding ring), no tattoos, and rather unassuming style... if not outright plain.

My imagination or is there something to that?


----------



## coffee4me

I see there are exceptions to the men over 40 who can pull it off. I agree Will Smith and Lenny can rock the earrings. But Harrison Ford no. I don't care for Beckhams look in general.


----------



## coffee4me

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Just being intuitive, but I wonder if women who don't liking earings on men tend to be more traditional/conservative women... and if that comes with a matching preference for traditional/conservative men.
> 
> Those of you who don't like earings on men, would you describe yourself this way?
> 
> Also, how do you feel about tattoos? I've always associated conservative thought with being against male decoration. Little to no jewelry (unless it serves a purpose like a watch or wedding ring), no tattoos, and rather unassuming style... if not outright plain.
> 
> My imagination or is there something to that?


Yes, I would describe myself as more traditional in many ways. I'm not attracted to men with tattoos either. 

I can appreciate the beauty of the artwork in many tattoos and I see them as attractive if done well. It's just not something I personally would do and therefore I prefer men without tattoos.


----------



## Anonymous07

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Just being intuitive, but I wonder if women who don't liking earings on men tend to be more traditional/conservative women... and if that comes with a matching preference for traditional/conservative men.
> 
> Those of you who don't like earings on men, would you describe yourself this way?
> 
> Also, how do you feel about tattoos? I've always associated conservative thought with being against male decoration. Little to no jewelry (unless it serves a purpose like a watch or wedding ring), no tattoos, and rather unassuming style... if not outright plain.
> 
> My imagination or is there something to that?


I tend to be more conservative, yes. I'm not a fan of tattoos or piercings, but I do like different styles, so that part doesn't fit for me(not something permanent compared to ink in the skin). My husband only wears his wedding ring. He is a very attractive man.


----------



## yeah_right

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Just being intuitive, but I wonder if women who don't liking earings on men tend to be more traditional/conservative women... and if that comes with a matching preference for traditional/conservative men.
> 
> Those of you who don't like earings on men, would you describe yourself this way?
> 
> Also, how do you feel about tattoos? I've always associated conservative thought with being against male decoration. Little to no jewelry (unless it serves a purpose like a watch or wedding ring), no tattoos, and rather unassuming style... if not outright plain.
> 
> My imagination or is there something to that?



Maybe, or it could just be age. I am extremely liberal in my social beliefs. My main hobby is a sport most associated with gays and folks with ink. H and I are free of tattoos. The only piercings between us are the ones in my ears. But in the 80's I was in love with the makeup and long hair of the metal gods.

I think if people enjoyed tattoos and piercings from the start, it's natural and can look good. If you decide at 45 that you need sleeves and gauges, my first thought would be mid-life crisis. 

Also, the examples we've been using on this thread (me included) are actors, musicians and pro athletes. We accept more in them than we do from our accountant, doctor, lawyer or neighbors.

I think the girl in the pic you posted may be Kate Bosworth. Cute girl, terrible actress.


----------



## Lon

Cletus said:


> Meh, I'm not much into ritualistic body mutilation for men or women.


how about purely decorative body mutilation?


----------



## soccermom2three

Dvl's, the only one that rocks an earring in the pictures you posted in Lenny. Harrison Ford looks ridiculous, like he's trying too hard.

I'm more of a traditional girl but I do like tattoos. Tattoos are masculine, jewelry is feminine. Like someone else posted, I don't think a man should wear more jewelry than a woman.


----------



## yeah_right

soccermom2three said:


> dvl's, the only one that rocks an earring in the pictures you posted in lenny. *harrison ford looks ridiculous, like he's trying too hard.*
> 
> i'm more of a traditional girl but i do like tattoos. Tattoos are masculine, jewelry is feminine. Like someone else posted, i don't think a man should wear more jewelry than a woman.


amen!!!!!!


----------



## NobodySpecial

yeah_right said:


> I think if people enjoyed tattoos and piercings from the start, it's natural and can look good. If you decide at 45 that you need sleeves and gauges, my first thought would be mid-life crisis.


I was 41 or 42 when I got my first non traditional piercing and my tattoo. I have a weirdly conservative / liberal family. It is like conservative for us and liberal for you kind of thing. Shortly after I got my tattoo, tattoos came up in a conversation with my sister. She was talking smack about how only criminals get tattos and that to have a tattoo basically meant you were a criminal. Silly me, I thought doing crime made you a criminal. I pulled up my shirt and showed her my tattoo. How gob smacked she was was priceless.

If that is a midlife crisis, I'll take it!


----------



## Lon

coffee4me said:


> I see there are exceptions to the men over 40 who can pull it off. I agree Will Smith and Lenny can rock the earrings. But Harrison Ford no. I don't care for Beckhams look in general.


So basically (and this is racist but not derogatory in any way) the only guys that can pull it off well are black celebrities. The only white guys who gain sex appeal with piercings are either villains/pirates, or else indie/punk/hardcore...


----------



## TiggyBlue

Anonymous07 said:


> :iagree:
> 
> I don't even wear earrings myself all that much and don't really like the look for men. *I prefer the man's skin be bare, all natural, as in no piercings or tattoos.*  Sadly, that's hard to find these days. I love my husband's bare skin.


I'm the same, I think I have a bit of a skin fetish (not in a creepy way). Tattoos detract from the natural contours of a fit guys body.

One earring can look alright on some guys but on the whole I'm not a fan.


----------



## Lon

For decades now, I've decided that if I were to ever get a piercing it would likely be my eyebrow (but is that still cool??) If I really liked it I think if it were not inappropriate for my job or garner some controversy amongst many of my peers I'd possibly get a ring in my lower lip. I'd consider piercing below the belt, but it is so low on my priority list I doubt I'll ever get around to it (maybe when I'm 60). Not my ears ever (would just not suit me at all), nor do I want any tattoos.


----------



## NobodySpecial

For me, it is the man. My husband is hot. It does not matter what he does or does not wear. Lenny K is hot. It does not matter what he does or does not wear. Harrison Ford used to be hot. But too many **** faced sightings make him not hot to me anymore.


----------



## yeah_right

NobodySpecial said:


> I was 41 or 42 when I got my first non traditional piercing and my tattoo. I have a weirdly conservative / liberal family. It is like conservative for us and liberal for you kind of thing. Shortly after I got my tattoo, tattoos came up in a conversation with my sister. She was talking smack about how only criminals get tattos and that to have a tattoo basically meant you were a criminal. Silly me, I thought doing crime made you a criminal. I pulled up my shirt and showed her my tattoo. How gob smacked she was was priceless.
> 
> If that is a midlife crisis, I'll take it!


If you were a trendy/edgy guy all along, I would not necessarily think mid-life crisis. But I've seen men (and women) who suddenly change their entire persona in their 40's or 50's. If for the past 25 years someone has been presenting themselves in the conservative style of dress and then suddenly gets a bunch of tattoos, piercings, giant boobs, sports car/airplane...something so totally different, then my first thought is mid-life crisis. Right or wrong, that's how perceptions can work in our society.


----------



## NobodySpecial

yeah_right said:


> If you were a trendy/edgy guy all along, I would not necessarily think mid-life crisis. But I've seen men (and women) who suddenly change their entire persona in their 40's or 50's. If for the past 25 years someone has been presenting themselves in the conservative style of dress and then suddenly gets a bunch of tattoos, piercings, giant boobs, sports car/airplane...something so totally different, then my first thought is mid-life crisis. Right or wrong, that's how perceptions can work in our society.


Society can bite my lily white butt cheeks. But anyway, my tattoos and piercings are all tucked neatly away where they cannot get in the way of my white collar job. Ok Ok I concede to societal pressure when I need to.


----------



## unbelievable

If a man is over 50 and has an earring, he ought to go ahead and buy the Corvette, the toupee, and the 20 year old girlfriend that goes with it.


----------



## Jellybeans

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Just being intuitive, but I wonder if women who don't liking earings on men tend to be more traditional/conservative women... and if that comes with a matching preference for traditional/conservative men.
> 
> Those of you who don't like earings on men, would you describe yourself this way?


Not at all.


----------



## Jellybeans

soccermom2three said:


> Dvl's, the only one that rocks an earring in the pictures you posted in Lenny.


Lenny is sex personafied.


----------



## lucy999

Came back to say NO to one earring. It's too Harrison Fordy and smacks of mid-life crisis.

No offense, DvlsAvc8 

The rest of the pics you posted, though, *swoooon*


----------



## MarriedDude

unbelievable said:


> If a man is over 50 and has an earring, he ought to go ahead and buy the Corvette, the toupee, and the 20 year old girlfriend that goes with it.




Avast ye..There are many a pirate that would prefer not to be lumped into the horribly cliche white guy mid life crises. They just prefer to display their gold all over...they prefer to be dashing while cleaving someone to the brisket. 

Shiver me timbers


----------



## lucy999

lon said:


> i'd possibly get a ring in my lower lip.


yessssss


----------



## yeah_right

lucy999 said:


> Came back to say NO to one earring. It's too Harrison Fordy and smacks of mid-life crisis.
> 
> No offense, DvlsAvc8
> 
> The rest of the pics you posted, though, *swoooon*


:iagree:

And let's look at regular, every day men instead of the perfect specimens of manhood that are Kravitz and Beckham. You know, the guys who may not have chiseled cheek bones or concrete abs.

If you are a younger woman on TAM, between 20-35, and your boss, doctor or father one day starts sporting two diamond studs in their ears...what do you think? And if you're in that age bracket and go to a bar, would you chat up an older guy who looks like Liam Neeson (no earring) or Harrison Ford (earring). Assume neither is famous or a millionaire.


----------



## yeah_right

MarriedDude said:


> Avast ye..There are many a pirate that would prefer not to be lumped into the horribly cliche white guy mid life crises. They just prefer to display their gold all over...they prefer to be dashing while cleaving someone to the brisket.
> 
> Shiver me timbers


They automatically receive an exemption as long as they wear only gold hoops and tight leather breeches.


----------



## lucy999

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Just being intuitive, but I wonder if women who don't liking earings on men tend to be more traditional/conservative women... and if that comes with a matching preference for traditional/conservative men.
> 
> Those of you who don't like earings on men, would you describe yourself this way?
> 
> Also, how do you feel about tattoos? I've always associated conservative thought with being against male decoration. Little to no jewelry (unless it serves a purpose like a watch or wedding ring), no tattoos, and rather unassuming style... if not outright plain.
> 
> My imagination or is there something to that?


Maybe. I'm quite liberal and grew up in the punk/goth era and always loved that look. Hate gauges, though. Those are gross.

I love tattoos. The more, the merrier. Especially people with sleeves. I love to see guys dressed up in collared shirts with some neck tats sneaking out of their collars and shirt cuffs. I turn to jelly.

If I didn't have an uber conservative job, I'd probably get lots of work done, pin-up girl style. Love the look! But I also love my job.


----------



## lucy999

yeah_right said:


> My main hobby is a sport most associated with gays and folks with ink.


I like you. You sound like my kinda people. Although I have a few guesses as to what this could be, I'm intrigued.


----------



## yeah_right

lucy999 said:


> I like you. You sound like my kinda people. Although I have a few guesses as to what this could be, I'm intrigued.


I don't post many details about myself because I like my anonymity, but if you have guesses then you're probably right. LOL


----------



## unbelievable

MarriedDude said:


> Avast ye..There are many a pirate that would prefer not to be lumped into the horribly cliche white guy mid life crises. They just prefer to display their gold all over...they prefer to be dashing while cleaving someone to the brisket.
> 
> Shiver me timbers


I stand corrected. What a pirate does with his cabin boy is his own business.


----------



## coffee4me

Lon said:


> So basically (and this is racist but not derogatory in any way) the only guys that can pull it off well are black celebrities. The only white guys who gain sex appeal with piercings are either villains/pirates, or else indie/punk/hardcore...


Actually my son rocks some earrings and he's not a black celebrity. 

I was very much opposed to his getting his ears pierced but he finally asked in a way it was difficult to say no. I hate to admit it but he pulls it off.


----------



## Anonymous07

yeah_right said:


> If you are a younger woman on TAM, between 20-35, and your boss, doctor or father one day starts sporting two diamond studs in their ears...what do you think? And if you're in that age bracket and go to a bar, would you chat up an older guy who looks like Liam Neeson (no earring) or Harrison Ford (earring). Assume neither is famous or a millionaire.


My thoughts: mid-life crisis, trying to be "young" again. I find it odd and wish they would not do that. I would chat up Liam, but not Harrison. Although white guys in general are not all that attractive to me, as I have always had a thing for Hispanic men(my husband is Hispanic).


----------



## yeah_right

Anonymous07 said:


> My thoughts: mid-life crisis, trying to be "young" again. I find it odd and wish they would not do that. I would chat up Liam, but not Harrison. Although white guys in general are not all that attractive to me, as I have always had a thing for Hispanic men(my husband is Hispanic).


OK, let's replace the white old dudes with Andy Garcia and Antonio Banderas...muy caliente!


----------



## Anonymous07

yeah_right said:


> OK, let's replace the white old dudes with Andy Garcia and Antonio Banderas...muy caliente!


Sounds good to me.


----------



## BradWesley

http://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq164/baldahark/Indiana_Jones_and_the_Kingdom_of_the_Crystal_Skull_720p_www_yify_torrents_com_3_large_zpsc5aca60d.png

Ahoy mates.

I just couldn't resist. I'm guessing he's buying Viagara by the truckload, in an attempt to keep up with his wife, who is 22 years his junior


----------



## Cletus

Lon said:


> how about purely decorative body mutilation?


I don't make much of a distinction. Punching holes in perfectly good skin, injecting pigment under it, or removing it from the tip of your penis all seem equally pointless _to me_. However, with the exception of the latter, I have no desire to make you care what I think.


----------



## yeah_right

Cletus said:


> I don't make much of a distinction. Punching holes in perfectly good skin, injecting pigment under it, or removing it from the tip of your penis all seem equally pointless _to me_. However, with the exception of the latter, I have no desire to make you care what I think.


I love TAM. Where else can you go from middle age ear piercing to foreskin removal in under a minute?


----------



## Cletus

yeah_right said:


> I love TAM. Where else can you go from middle age ear piercing to foreskin removal in under a minute?


Well, to see that as a great leap implies you see a large gap between the two practices, which I don't.


----------



## yeah_right

If someone held a gun to your head and said you had to pick one to immediately have done, perhaps that gap would be larger for you. LOL.


----------



## Cletus

yeah_right said:


> If someone held a gun to your head and said you had to pick one to immediately have done, perhaps that gap would be larger for you. LOL.


No, I could simply point to the one done long before the age of consent as a _fait accompli_. 

Look, I don't mind earrings on men or women. I don't mind tattoos. But I also don't try to pretend they aren't exactly what they are. C'mon. You're putting a hole through perfectly functional tissue, which results in immediate pain and occasional infection. It's mutilation. That's all I'm saying. 

Mutilate away, if that's your bent.


----------



## Cletus

yeah_right said:


> If someone held a gun to your head and said you had to pick one to immediately have done, perhaps that gap would be larger for you. LOL.


To be fair, there are a lot of things I would do with a gun to my head that I might reconsider in the sober light of morning (having actually been held up and gunpoint 3 times in my life).


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

yeah_right said:


> I think if people enjoyed tattoos and piercings from the start, it's natural and can look good. If you decide at 45 that you need sleeves and gauges, my first thought would be mid-life crisis.
> 
> Also, the examples we've been using on this thread (me included) are actors, musicians and pro athletes. We accept more in them than we do from our accountant, doctor, lawyer or neighbors.


I can see such things being a mid-life crisis for some people, but I could also see such things being a simple relaxation. I know a bunch of people who got their first tattoo in mid-life not because they had a crisis, but they finally overcame social perception. It became "okay". It was something they wanted to do, but didn't do for fear of judgment, or for conformity - two interests that I believe decline with age.

As for professionals and neighbors, I agree. We expect nothing wild of these people because their work is... precise? To be taken with care? Tattoos and piercings are often believed to be signs of carelessness or abandon. I'm not sure that's a fair perception, but it is what it is. It's an unfortunate stigma. That said, I'm not sure I want my accountant or doctor to be "eccentric" or interesting. lol

I have tattoos and pierced ears, but the tats are covered and I don't wear earrings at work. In fact, I rarely wear the earrings. I'll wear them to a party, club or certain bars... certain social gatherings. Depends on how flashy I feel like being in a given environment.

If you look at almost all of those celebs, they're wearing suits. They're stylin and playing with the formal contrast. I'm big on the juxtaposition of composition - hat and vest, dress shirt with rolled up sleeves and tattooed arms. Tuxedo and studs. Or Jeans and Tee with beatnik glasses (which I can't pull off because they don't look right on bald guys imo lol).

Then again, I guess my taste figures... I like just about every variety of female style too; from a classic plain Natalie Portman look (or Audrey Hepburn), to pink hair and tattooed punk girl.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

soccermom2three said:


> Dvl's, the only one that rocks an earring in the pictures you posted in Lenny. Harrison Ford looks ridiculous, like he's trying too hard.
> 
> I'm more of a traditional girl but I do like tattoos. Tattoos are masculine, jewelry is feminine. Like someone else posted, I don't think a man should wear more jewelry than a woman.


Women have so much more variety of jewelry than men, it's still easy to wear it in a masculine way. Ours are pretty simple: maybe a simple ring, nice watches, studs or small ring earings... maybe additional braid-type bracelet if you push it (on the same wrist as the watch).

Harrison Ford has had his earring forever though. If he's trying too hard, he's been trying for an awfully long time. Crazy. I think Beckham and Farrell in particular look bad ass with them.

What about Anthony Boudain?










Morgan Freeman has one. I think it gives him some flair... greater insight into what you might otherwise think is a stodgy persona.

Johnny Depp is 51 and is a male jewelry aficionado. Is he less attractive as a result? I'm inclined to think his distinctive persona is large part of his attractiveness. Those of you who don't like male jewelry, do think JD is "too feminine"?

Bruce Willis? (This is easy to do with Hollywood types, because they all have their ears pierced lol). Even better, a lot of these guys form a significant part of our visual reference for masculinity. I think some of the blowback hinges not just on the look, but the impression that a celebrity ought to (or more deservedly/appropriately) look exotic, and a non-celebrity is believed to be pretentious. I can't really say I see femininity in any of the men I've posted.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

NobodySpecial said:


> But too many **** faced sightings make him not hot to me anymore.


Drunk sightings?

I'm only talking physical appearance, not behavior. The two are so intertwined for so many women!! :scratchhead:


----------



## yeah_right

It's really just a matter of taste. Many women simply don't like the look of earrings on an older man. That's ok. For those men that do like to wear them, there will be women who find that attractive. I personally don't find it sexy. I also don't like pinky rings and heavy chains on a man. There are men who don't like a lot of makeup on their women.

Ford and Bourdain to me would be more alluring without the earrings. I think the character of their faces and their personalities are more interesting than any accessory. I suspect Freeman's voice is what gets the ladies to drop their panties. Depp is not my cup of tea with or without jewelry. I'll get back to you in 10 years on what I think about Farrell and Beckham.

From this thread, it's a good mix of women who like the earrings and women who don't. There is no right or wrong answer. Right or wrong, the reality is that there are women who feel older men wearing earrings is a mid-life crisis thing. But that shouldn't stop you. If you're a middle aged dude and want to pierce your ears, go for it. If you want to maintain virgin lobes, go for it. As long as your significant other thinks you're hot, that's really all that matters.

So now I'm going to log off and go fondle my H's hole-free ear flaps...


----------



## yeah_right

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Drunk sightings?
> 
> I'm only talking physical appearance, not behavior. *The two are so intertwined for so many women!!* :scratchhead:


And there you have our secret!


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

I'm not arguing anything. I'm just curious. I believe it's a right guy, right style, right place sort of thing. Age is a heavy influence, but not necessarily a no go. I think Morgan Freeman and Anthony Bourdain rock theirs. Harrison Ford might be the limit.


----------



## soccermom2three

I couldn't find any photos of Johnny with earrings but he does wear lots of necklaces, rings and bracelets:











I just posted this because I liked it:


----------



## coffee4me

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Johnny Depp is 51 and is a male jewelry aficionado. Is he less attractive as a result? I'm inclined to think his distinctive persona is large part of his attractiveness. Those of you who don't like male jewelry, do think JD is "too feminine"?.


I do not find him attractive. He's too small and yes he's too feminine for my taste.


----------



## coffee4me

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> What about Anthony Boudain?


He should lose the earring.


----------



## soccermom2three

Coffee, when I was trying to find photos of Johnny Depp. He either had scraggily, greasy hair and looked like bum or he look effeminate. The one I posted above was really the only one where he looked manly.


----------



## coffee4me

soccermom2three said:


> Coffee, when I was trying to find photos of Johnny Depp. He either had scraggily, greasy hair and looked like bum or he look effeminate. The one I posted above was really the only one where he looked manly.


Soccermom, I looked at those photos and immediately went Ewwww. Lol


----------



## MountainRunner

yeah_right said:


> As long as your significant other thinks you're hot, that's really all that matters.


And there it is, yes? I honestly would not have gotten both piercings had it not been for my wife's suggestion. But now that I'm wearing them...I like them as well.

Now if I can only get my wife to stop having me try on all these earrings she wants me to try...Why can't I just put some hoops in a leave them? She's relentless! LOL!


----------



## pidge70

coffee4me said:


> Soccermom, I looked at those photos and immediately went Ewwww. Lol


whaaaaaat? I think he's hot in that "I feel like going slumming," kinda way......:rofl:


----------



## Lon

Cletus said:


> Well, to see that as a great leap implies you see a large gap between the two practices, which I don't.


If some intact man wants to get his foreskin removed, then all the power to him. Mutilating babies is heinous though.


----------



## staarz21

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Just being intuitive, but I wonder if women who don't liking earings on men tend to be more traditional/conservative women... and if that comes with a matching preference for traditional/conservative men.
> 
> Those of you who don't like earings on men, would you describe yourself this way?
> 
> Also, how do you feel about tattoos? I've always associated conservative thought with being against male decoration. Little to no jewelry (unless it serves a purpose like a watch or wedding ring), no tattoos, and rather unassuming style... if not outright plain.
> 
> My imagination or is there something to that?



My H is covered in tats. I still don't like earrings on men. I still think it's feminine. It's just my personal preference.


----------



## Thound

I guess I'm an old fart. I don't have any piercings or tats.


----------



## pidge70

Thound said:


> I guess I'm an old fart. I don't have any piercings or tats.


No you aren't....lol While my ears are pierced, Joe's aren't. Neither one of us have any tats. I personally can't stand tattoos.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SecondTime'Round

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Just being intuitive, but I wonder if women who don't liking earings on men tend to be more traditional/conservative women... and if that comes with a matching preference for traditional/conservative men.
> 
> Those of you who don't like earings on men, would you describe yourself this way?
> 
> Also, how do you feel about tattoos? I've always associated conservative thought with being against male decoration. Little to no jewelry (unless it serves a purpose like a watch or wedding ring), no tattoos, and rather unassuming style... if not outright plain.
> 
> My imagination or is there something to that?


Yeah, I guess maybe some truth to that. I'm your typical soccer mom, and don't like earrings. However, with that said, I'd say the piercings that would be typical on, say, a Dave Navarro type are way sexier than Tom Selleck piercing his ears and wearing a gold chain. I just think it says, "trying too hard." I still would probably not make a good match with Dave Navarro, though lol . 

As far as tattoos, my STBX has one and it doesn't bother me. I've dated men with tattoos. I wouldn't be attracted to someone with them all up their neck, or even full sleeves, but they do not bother me in general.


----------



## Created2Write

I'm more conservative, but I don't mind earrings and tattoos. It depends on where they are and what they are. I *hate* gauges. They're gross and unattractive on anyone. But studs and small hoops can be really attractive on the right man. And I like tattoos, as long as they're not offensive. Tattoos can be really hot on a guy, or they can look horrible. Depends on whether the guy himself is hot or not.


----------



## Created2Write

Johnny Depp is VERY feminine. Attractive still? Yes, but not in a ruggedly handsome, masculine way. He's a good looking man, but he elicits no sexual response in me at all. Whether he wore jewelry or not he'd still be feminine, imo.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

Created2Write said:


> Johnny Depp is VERY feminine. Attractive still? Yes, but not in a ruggedly handsome, masculine way. He's a good looking man, but he elicits no sexual response in me at all. Whether he wore jewelry or not he'd still be feminine, imo.


I agree. I think in a dark alley I could probably protect Johnny better than he could protect me. He does absolutely nothing for me.


----------



## southbound

I don't care for them for myself at all.

Speaking of piercings, I've noticed there is a circular dumbbell type thing that some people are putting in their nose. At first glance, it looks like they have a booger hanging out their nose. That's the look I'm going for.


----------



## Created2Write

SecondTime'Round said:


> I agree. I think in a dark alley I could probably protect Johnny better than he could protect me. He does absolutely nothing for me.


Haha! Exactly.


----------



## batsociety

I don't really have an opinion on pierced ears (and by "I don't have an opinion" I mean "I think studs and hoops look kind of tacky but you can do whatever you want with your body, it's none of my business"). I'm huge on stretched ears, facial piercings and tattoos, though. If I wasn't terrified of needles I'm sure I'd be covered in them.


----------



## MountainRunner

I've worn my hair long for over twenty years up until a few years ago. I like having long hair, but since I began running marathons and such, I keep it short for convenience sake....*sigh*


----------



## SpinDaddy

Howdy Mountain, thanks to your post I now have the soundtrack to the “Breakfast Club” running through my head.

There are many things we did 25-years ago. Mullets, pierced ears and Member’s Only jackets seem relatively mundane items from those more innocent pre-internet times.

Good God – I sound like my Father reminiscing about coming of age in the 50’s.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Interesting insights ladies, thanks. I'm pretty out there when it comes to taste... so for me almost everything can look good, cool, or edgy on the right person with the right style.

I searched for a pic of myself but I only came up with one with an earring readily visible (I don't wear them often and they don't show up well in most pics). It's also cropped out of a larger pic w an ex and some of her friends, so forgive me for the filter... she puts filters on everything.

Still, I like the look.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

SecondTime'Round said:


> I agree. I think in a dark alley I could probably protect Johnny better than he could protect me. He does absolutely nothing for me.


lol! There goes my coffee. :rofl:


----------



## Created2Write

Facial shape is a big part of whether or not ear studs/rings look good on guys. Age as well. Harrison Ford with an ear stud? Nooooooo thank you.


----------

